# -53 modifier in anesthesia - I have a query , in anesthesia



## kamala (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi , 

I have a query , in anesthesia for the procedure 01402 , the DR. have aborted the procedure , the time spent by him is 34 mts , for us the for a particular insurance , in the anesthesia modifier used to be -P3 , could be appropriate for to bill both  -P3 and -53 modifier together .



Thanks,  
Anne


----------



## LeslieJ (Apr 29, 2008)

*-53 modifier in anesthesia*

You would use the appropriate anesthesia modifier (-AA, QZ, QY, QX, etc), the -53 and P3 modifiers together, yes, if the carrier deems these appropriate (some carriers don't recognize the physical status modifiers).

Leslie Johnson, CPC
http://www.askleslie.net


----------



## LaSeille (May 23, 2008)

To my knowledge, modifer 53 is a surgical modifier and does not get used with anesthesia procedure codes (zero series codes).  The P3 is appropriate.


----------

